# Pole rant



## SkiDork (Jan 9, 2007)

Whats the deal with those stupid pole straps that have the adjustable plastic buckle on them?  They never stay connected.  The only way I've found to actually have the straps stay in place is to burn the ends with a lighter so it can't come out.

I hate them.


----------



## tree_skier (Jan 9, 2007)

duct tape.  it also holds the strap open


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 9, 2007)

tree_skier said:


> duct tape.  it also holds the strap open



wow - I never thought of that.  Thanks.  I'm gonna try it out.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 9, 2007)

I am going to try this as well.   I get wicked annoyed when I can get my hand in my  straps. :evil:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 9, 2007)

You use pole straps?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 9, 2007)

I just use a little piece of pink neon athletic tape just to tape the straps together.  This way, when I'm holding my poles in proper position, using the straps properly,  out of the corner of my eyes I see the tape,  if not, I know that my hands (and probably the rest of my torso) are out of position:idea: :beer:


----------



## ajl50 (Jan 9, 2007)

I never use the pole straps....
But in another pole related rant--
I broke a pole at whiteface over break- they were rossi carbon fiber poles and i planted the right one in a mogul, turned, the pole sunk in, twisted and the damn thing just snapped. I was pissed. What's the deal with that? I bought some goode poles as a replacement but if those break I'm buying crappy heavy can't be broken metal poles.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 10, 2007)

I hear ya.  I did the same thing with some fiber poles I got off SAC.  I skied over one accidentally and it just snapped.


----------



## hammer (Jan 10, 2007)

ajl50 said:


> I never use the pole straps....
> But in another pole related rant--
> I broke a pole at whiteface over break- they were rossi carbon fiber poles and i planted the right one in a mogul, turned, the pole sunk in, twisted and the damn thing just snapped. I was pissed. What's the deal with that? I bought some goode poles as a replacement but if those break I'm buying crappy heavy can't be broken metal poles.


Do the fancier poles make that much of a difference?

I got poles stolen or accidentally picked up last year, and since it's not feasible to lock them up (even the way that I can lock skis up is just window dressing at best), is it worth it to get more expensive poles?

For now, I just get the cheapest ones I can (not as bad as rentals, but cheap) so that I don't get as bothered if they break or get lost or taken...


----------



## C2H5OH (Jan 10, 2007)

I cut my straps off, there is really no point for them


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 10, 2007)

Most people don't know how to use the straps properly... if used at all.


----------



## Catul (Jan 10, 2007)

I got the Leki Trigger poles, really like 'em!  Before that, I always used the pole straps - you have to wrap them around the correct way.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 10, 2007)

never use them.  last years poles, i never even connected the straps together.  got whipped in the face by the straps a few times but i'd rather have the poles go flying off in a yardsale then to get smacked in the face cause they're connected to my person.


----------



## CapeSkier (Jan 10, 2007)

This too shall pass.  My last pair had some kind of integral grip that went around the knuckles.  The pair before that had longer plastic straps that were very stiff.  The pair before that had long leather straps.  The pair before that were probably bamboo.

Meanwhile, I hate these friggin' buckles, and I am using the tape idea.  Thanks!


----------



## Marc (Jan 10, 2007)

C2H5OH said:


> I cut my straps off, there is really no point for them



If used properly, the strap will promote the ski pole swinging forward from yourself in your hand while skiing, aiding in making pole plants.

Also straps are handy to get a good swing out of a pole when smacking your buddy on the back of the knees with it.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 10, 2007)

One of the reason why I LOVE my new Swix Mach poles, is that on the grip, right ontop of where the strap comes out, is a small, oval shaped, roughly 1.5" x 1" piece of plastic that sticks out(back towards you when your holding the grip properly).  What this piece of plastic does, it if the grip slips out of your hand, the pole doesn't just dangle by your wrist strap, but stays in place with that piece of plastic preventing the pole from falling and you loosing it..

Great bit on ingenuity - that is if you use your pole straps  :argue:


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 12, 2007)

I burned the ends last night, like I usually do.

But I'm still gonna play around with the duct tape idea.

Any chance of posting some pics of that setup?  It might help me.

Dork


----------



## DEVO (Jan 16, 2007)

C2H5OH said:


> I cut my straps off, there is really no point for them



The straps ARE there for a reason.  Two actually.  First so you don't lose them when you fall and second so that when you use them the RIGHT way they add support when you pole plant.  Take you hand, go UP through the strap and then grab down (the strap will be between your thumb and fingers) so that your hand is now holding the strap and the grip and the strap is snug around your wrist.  When you plant (IF you use your poles right), your weight will rest more on the strap and your wrist than on your grip of the pole.


----------



## Goblin84 (Jan 16, 2007)

Marc said:


> Also straps are handy to get a good swing out of a pole when smacking your buddy on the back of the knees with it.



well said my friend....well said


----------



## koreshot (Jan 16, 2007)

Marc said:


> Also straps are handy to get a good swing out of a pole when smacking your buddy on the back of the knees with it.



There is only one problem with this; the straps will prevent the pole from being used as a javelin for longer range assaults.

I have always used the straps between my thumb and the rest of the fingers maneuver.  An instructor told me, that even though it is best for pole planting to do so, there is risk of breaking or dislocating your thumb.  I still do it, but feel more uneasy about it.


----------



## Goblin84 (Jan 16, 2007)

koreshot said:


> I have always used the straps between my thumb and the rest of the fingers maneuver.  An instructor told me, that even though it is best for pole planting to do so, there is risk of breaking or dislocating your thumb.  I still do it, but feel more uneasy about it.



if this happens dont worry.  just bring your pole into the ER and they will cast your hand in a way that you can still hold a pole.   It really works, trust me


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 23, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> You use pole straps?



properly used, pole strap usage can enhance your grip and the energy directed into a pole (mostly relevant in bumps).  I feel naked without my straps/grips.  I even keep my grips from old poles I liked in hopes of finding a new pole they will fit.


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2007)

*Duct Tape...*



tree_skier said:


> duct tape.  it also holds the strap open



Duct Tape.  The official state tool of Vermont.  Fixes anything and everything.  Need a housewarming gift?  Duct Tape.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 25, 2007)

NYDrew said:


> properly used, pole strap usage can enhance your grip and the energy directed into a pole (mostly relevant in bumps).  I feel naked without my straps/grips.  I even keep my grips from old poles I liked in hopes of finding a new pole they will fit.


i used to swear by my pole strapes, generally because of that enhanced energy, especially in a jump turn situation and on knarly stuff where it can add a little support if you need to put weight on a pole. but i have taken some abuse from my poles on occasion and considering the amount of woods skiing and skiing on tight or hard lines, i have finally decided it is much safer not to use the straps. i think the average skier probably need not worry much about inflicting self injury on themselves so long as they use the method that DEVO recommended for how to attach straps properly. the dislocated thumb issue is real and it is important to properly fasten them to your person if you use them. i never had much of an issue with the adjustable buckle and i have big hands so that buckle is usually at the end of the proverbial rope but still stays put.


----------



## billski (Jan 25, 2007)

*why?*

Kids wear helmets to protect from adults who flail at them with poles after them done something dumb a$$.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 26, 2007)

I always use my straps skiing except when I am in avalance terrain.Our guides always tell us not to use them in case you get caught in a slide.If you are buried it's almost impossible to release them from your wrist.I know,I was buried.


----------

